# Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategispiel Colonization in unsere Hall of Fame?



## Administrator (18. Juni 2008)

*Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategispiel Colonization in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategispiel Colonization in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Colonization war besser als Civ1, auf jeden fall gehört das in die Hall of Fame.
Ich wette die Leute, die mit "nein" gestimmt haben, kennen das Spiel garnicht.


----------



## Boesor (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategispiel Colonization in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Ich fand (und finde) das Spiel wirklich gut, habe aber schon damals nicht verstanden, wie es Spiel des Monats werden konnte.

Präsentation und Technik sind mies, was natürlich nichts am Spaßfaktor ändert.
Aber auch vom Gameplay war es im Grunde "nur" ein modifiziertes Civilization.

Damit erfüllt es meiner Ansicht nach nicht die Bedingungen zu Aufnahme in die Hall of Fame.
Ein gutes, ein sehr gutes Spiel war Colonization auf jeden Fall, aber nichts bahnbrechend neues oder innovatives.


----------



## axelschweiss (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategispiel Colonization in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Fand Colonization besser als Civilization.
Vll weil es das erste war das ich von beiden gespielt hab.

Soll rein.


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategispiel Colonization in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Boesor am 18.06.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein gutes, ein sehr gutes Spiel war Colonization auf jeden Fall, aber nichts bahnbrechend neues oder innovatives.


Wie viele Spiele waren schon bahnbrechend?!.. da bleibt Pong, Pac Man und Tetris... na und?! 
Innovativ war Colonisation auf jeden Fall, weil es den Handel und nicht nur den Kampf, als zentrales Spielelement hatte.
CIV1 & 2, waren einzig nur auf erobern ausgelegt. Erst Civ3 hatte wieder ein paar Ansätze, den Handel als ein Spielelement für den Spieler anzubieten.

In eine "Hall of Fame" gehören für mein Verständiss, alle sehr guten Klassiker, und Colonization ist ein sehr guter Klassiker.


----------



## patsche (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategispiel Colonization in unsere Hall of Fame?*

ziemlich sinnlose umfrage wenn man bedenkt das mehr als 50% der community den titel überhaupt nicht kennen, weil sie einfach zu jung sind!


für mich gehört es aber definitiv in die 'hall of fame' JA.


----------



## madace77 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategispiel Colonization in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Habe für JA gestimmt, auch wenn ich auch eher CIV 1 statt Colonization in die HoF gehievt hätte.


----------



## GrafGurKe (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategispiel Colonization in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Hugo78 am 18.06.2008 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Colonization war besser als Civ1, auf jeden fall gehört das in die Hall of Fame.
> Ich wette die Leute, die mit "nein" gestimmt haben, kennen das Spiel garnicht.



ich kenne es nicht und hab nein gestimmt


----------



## KamalKhan (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategispiel Colonization in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Boesor am 18.06.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand (und finde) das Spiel wirklich gut, habe aber schon damals nicht verstanden, wie es Spiel des Monats werden konnte.
> 
> Präsentation und Technik sind mies, was natürlich nichts am Spaßfaktor ändert.
> Aber auch vom Gameplay war es im Grunde "nur" ein modifiziertes Civilization.
> ...


Ich kenne das Spiel, habe es viel und gerne gespielt. Aber ich habe Nein gestimmt. Boesor hat es für mich schon begründet, ich kann dem nur zustimmen. V.a. originell und neuartig war es eben nicht, darum Nein.


----------



## Solon25 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategispiel Colonization in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Boesor am 18.06.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein gutes, ein sehr gutes Spiel war Colonization auf jeden Fall, aber nichts bahnbrechend neues oder innovatives.


Wenn ich sehe was da (wie auch immer) schon in der Liste drin ist, dürften die nach dem Kriterium eben nicht drin sein 

Es gab Spiele die zu Zeiten HL²'s rauskamen und immer noch nicht wenigstens in die Abstimmung kamen.. Merkwürdig das :-o



			
				GrafGurKe am 22.06.2008 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne es nicht und hab nein gestimmt


Ich kenne es nicht (nur vom Namen) und habe gar nicht gestimmt. Sollen die machen, die es kennen


----------



## Boesor (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategispiel Colonization in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Solon25 am 24.06.2008 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 18.06.2008 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ja noch kommen.
Hab heute im Zug mal über die aktuelle Liste sinniert.
In der tat würde ich Diablo 2 un Warcraft 2 rausschmeißen, hingegen gehören meiner Ansicht nach Warcraft 3 und Starcraft schon hinein.


----------



## SirWinston (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategispiel Colonization in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Colonization war ja ganz nett. Aber das waren viele andere Games auch.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategispiel Colonization in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Ich finde, Colo gehört definitiv in die Liste der Hall of Fame. Denn ich weiß garnicht, wieviel Hausaufgaben ich damals 'versäumt' habe, weil ich dieses Spiel gespielt hab. 

Da kommen einfach Erinnerungen hoch.


----------



## cosmo76 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategispiel Colonization in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Ich habe es auch gerne gespielt, aber auch mit "nein" gestimmt. Mir persönlich
gefällt Civ einfach besser. Zudem sollten in die Hall of Fame wirklich nur populäre
Spiele, denn kein Ruhm ohne hohen  Bekanntheitsgrad.


----------

